
U.S. Adds Chinese Firms to Blacklist, Citing Repression of Muslim Minorities - justinzollars
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-adds-chinese-firms-to-blacklist-citing-repression-of-muslim-minorities-11570488642?mod=rsswn
======
ArchieLeach
If that's now official American policy then Israel is going bust by Christmas,
and Saudi Arabia is invaded by Iran by then.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
why would israel go bust by xmas? why would s.a. get invaded by then? I don't
see the connection.

------
flyingfences
Link[1] to the order, without a paywall, including the list of entities
blacklisted.

[1] [https://s3.amazonaws.com/public-
inspection.federalregister.g...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/public-
inspection.federalregister.gov/2019-22210.pdf)

